# What is this??



## Beat Down Bermuda (Jul 17, 2020)

Popping up in random places in my yard in NE OK where we've had a lot of rain and cooler than usual temps. Ignore the big dummy trying to eat it out of my hands lol


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

golden doodle and some sort of weed


----------



## Beat Down Bermuda (Jul 17, 2020)

lol yeah I should have clarified that I was talking about the weed.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@viva_oldtrafford :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Beat Down Bermuda said:


> lol yeah I should have clarified that I was talking about the weed.


dang, you could have said so! my bad! in that case, some sort of thistle maybe. A general purpose broadleaf weed killer will take care of it.


----------

